# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Arnold Results

## Big Al

2002 ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER CLASSIC
Saturday, February 23, Columbus , OH
WINNER: JAY CUTLER* 
2) Chris Cormier*
3) Dexter Jackson*
4) Lee Priest*
5) Kevin Levrone*
6) Ahmad Haidar* 
7) Dennis James
8) Ernie Taylor
9) Quincy Taylor
10) Nasser El Sonbaty
11) Tommi Thorvildsen
12) Jeff "Box" Long
13) Victor Martinez
14) Garrett Downing
15) Stan "Curly Top" McCrary
* Qualifies for 2002 Mr. Olympia

Look at Levrone.......5!

----------


## Billy Boy

I think Kev has given up the fight these days

----------


## Kärnfysikern

WTF is upp with Nasser.
He is one of my favorites, seeing him in the horrible shape he was in on the arnold its disgusting.

He should take a year off and then come back in the shape of his life the next year and then retire.

----------


## LI Ape

From what I understand he is having a rough time in his life right now, I agree, I think a year off would do him good.

----------


## Capital X

I have met him on a number of occasions and he really is a great guy. It is too bad that things are getting to him. You could clearly see that he was not happy at the show. But I still think he should steer clear of the synthol crap.

Synthol free!

Capital X

----------

